# PMDD for fruit trees



## H.. (12 Apr 2015)

P is supposed to give good blooming and fruiting in the gardentrees, apples, pears, plums, red currants ex...

I have som extra of KH2PO4 mentioned for the tanks, and i thought i could use it to the trees this spring- due to the bad fruiting last summer.

red currants bairly bloomed, and the plums Went bad early. This may not be due to lack of P. But I like to improve this fruit season, and I have some extra P in stock.

I am thinking of giving 1dl of KH2PO4 in 10 liters of water, and split that to five separate trees and bushes and water them with it every week until they give fruits.

Anyone done something like this Before? Or any objections to the fert dosing?

I will keep update until time for harvest


H.


----------



## Andy D (12 Apr 2015)

I just feed my plants/bushes/trees with miracle-gro. I also dump the water change water in the garden. 

I think last year was a bad year for fruit. I had plenty of blossom on my apple tree last year but no fruit. Not sure why...


----------



## H.. (12 Apr 2015)

yeah, last year was really Cold untill an certain Point when it turned over and got perfectly hot here in SWE.

I guess the insects did not come out due to the Coldnes and the blooming Went bad.

But i would like to improve this years red currants and the blacks too.

H.


----------



## H.. (13 Apr 2015)

Any objections to the fert dosing?

 1dl of KH2PO4 in 10 liters of water, and split that to five separate trees and bushes and water them with it every week until they give fruits, (late june).

H.


----------



## ian_m (13 Apr 2015)

Only problem a bit of a waste of expensive KH2PO4 as most will not be taken up by the tree(s) but be simply washed away next rain. This is why salts are not used directly on the ground as a fertiliser, usually mixed with a binder ie Soya protein, talc, chalk etc.

Much better, as suggested is the slow release fertilisers (Osmocote etc) that won't get washed away or your fish waste water.


----------



## H.. (13 Apr 2015)

Hmmm. ok, so the rain will drain it away.
Guess i have to do good timing with the weather then...

Well I am lucky to have some extra KH2PO4 to do testings. I will have to water more frequently and not so Heavy dosings.

Thanks for the input

H.


----------



## H.. (18 Sep 2015)

Hi folks!

Harvest time is ending! 
But still we have a great deal of plums in the trees. And i have been giving the plums some extra KH2PO4, and guess what. Last years harvest fell right down from the tree like always, but this years plums are staying in the tree. and are still hanging after we have eating them for som two three weeks now. Maybe ten plums have fallen to the ground this year, to compare with hundreds of plums later years. GREAT! but is it due to extra KH2PO4? maybe.

The other berries was robbed by the lokal hoodlums untill we got the net over them, damn birds! But they gave an reasonable harvest.

I would not say we had more fruits than other years, but both the red currants an plum has not fallen off as easy as previuse years.

I had 250 grams of KH2PO4 an split it to four or five waterings, some 50 gr of powder in to 10 liters of water and down to the roots of four diffrent fruits.

H.


----------

